# Is it normal to get pains after stopping the pill?



## Gemma Simone

Hi ladies. I'm hoping someone has experienced similar issues as this would put my mind at rest a little.
About 2 months ago i stopped the combined pill, before which I was on the mini pill due to breastfeeding. I'm not sure if its a conincidence but since then i've had lower back pain, a very uncomfortable feeling in my lower abdomen / pelvis area, particularly my left ovary area but it also extends across to the other side, and nausea (which has since stopped). i even thought i might be pregnant but i've done countless tests that have come back negative. :shrug:

Really hope to hear from some of you

xx


----------



## Gemma Simone

i guess not
:cry:


----------



## bloominbroody

Could it be ovulation? My first ovulation after bcp i was doubled over in pain a few times but this month its less.
X


----------



## Gemma Simone

thanks for your reply . I don't think its ovulation as I've had it constantly for 6 weeks. I wondered whether it was maybe my body readjusting after all the hormones but I didn't get this after I stopped the pill for conceiving. i hate all this wondering and wish i knew what it was. i'm getting an ultrasound but its not for about 3 months!!


----------



## Herabizz921

I do not have the answer but I am in a similar situation as you. I stopped taking birth control about a month ago and have had lower back and sharp ovarian pain and nausea. I have tested numerous times and I am not pregnant. I also just purchased on ovulation test it it also states that I am not about to ovulate. I am confused to. I don't know what is going on. I feel pregnant or like I am about to get my period or something..


----------



## Gemma Simone

its horrid isn't it. i went for a blood test today as i've got ectopic pregnancy at the back of my mind but i don't think its really that, just trying to rule things off my list.

has your pain been constant?


----------



## Nazz4

I've read that coming off bc or starting bc can give you pregnancy like symptoms :shrug: I guess it's the hormones.


----------



## Gemma Simone

thanks nazz. when i googled my symptoms some pregnancy info did come up which is why i got a test done. funny though as i never had these symptoms when i was actually pregnant. really hoping its just the hormones mucking up my system. googling is such a bad thing to do. it makes you think you have all sorts of awful things wrong with you


----------



## Nazz4

Yeah, I always think it's funny that every month I get these symptoms and there's no way to tell if its AF or pregnancy since they're pretty much the same, and you can still bleed if you're pregnant, and you can get a neg test if you're pregnant, I'm like, HOW DOES ANYONE EVER KNOW THAT THEY'RE PREGNANT?! lol cruel cruel female bodies...


----------



## CastawayBride

Just wanted to chime in that I also have had some weird symptoms coming off BC. My nipples are on fire when I shower...I know sounds weird but I can't even touch them they are so painful. I feel like that for hours after I shower...when it first started to happen it was like 2 weeks off the pill and I swore I was preggers LOL I am tracking my ovulation with a fertility monitor and I did ovulate...I agree it takes time to get your hormones under control....


----------



## Wyattt

Hey Gemma did you every find out what it was that was causing the pain? And is it all solved now?


----------

